
Organic Chemistry - simulate
http://chemed.chem.purdue.edu/genchem/topicreview/bp/1organic/organic.html
======
hsienmaneja
Hn long since owned

~~~
hsienmaneja
Sorry but this is true. Content is controlled by what are likely deterministic
algorithms fed from the actions of end users. Users therefore can and do “own”
the content.

